# Canon C100II and useless power adapter



## Tuke (Sep 20, 2016)

I recently bought Canon C100II camera to replace my old Canon XF100 workhorse. Everything is working great, except I can't use a power adapter CA-941 that came with the camera. Cable in the adapter is not long enough!

The power adapter has only 100cm (40') long cable. I can't use it when I’m filming with a tripod. It's not long enough to reach from a ground to the camera. And hanging it by the power plug would definitely damage the camera on the long run. In example Canon XF100 has power adapter CA-930 with 170cm (65') long cable that I can use with a tripod.
Any suggestions how to fix this problem?


----------



## C4userguy (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't get this post. You want to AC-power the C100/2 during an entire shoot? I've used in-built batteries for years now and I can get through a whole play or a soccer game, etc.. 

What is wrong with packing an extension cord? Really now, no need to bash the C100 for something of this nature.


----------



## weixing (Sep 24, 2016)

Tuke said:


> I recently bought Canon C100II camera to replace my old Canon XF100 workhorse. Everything is working great, except I can't use a power adapter CA-941 that came with the camera. Cable in the adapter is not long enough!
> 
> The power adapter has only 100cm (40') long cable. I can't use it when I’m filming with a tripod. It's not long enough to reach from a ground to the camera. And hanging it by the power plug would definitely damage the camera on the long run. In example Canon XF100 has power adapter CA-930 with 170cm (65') long cable that I can use with a tripod.
> Any suggestions how to fix this problem?


Hi,
A very easy solution is to just cable tie the power adapter on the tripod leg, so that it won't hang on the power plug.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Tuke (Sep 24, 2016)

C4userguy said:


> I don't get this post. You want to AC-power the C100/2 during an entire shoot? I've used in-built batteries for years now and I can get through a whole play or a soccer game, etc..


Yeah, I’m shooting whole day events (8+ hrs.) and don’t like to hassle with the batteries. Camera came with the power adapter, so it’s there to be used!



C4userguy said:


> What is wrong with packing an extension cord? Really now, no need to bash the C100 for something of this nature.


Common power extension cord won’t fix the problem that I have. And I haven’t found extension cord for the other end.



weixing said:


> Hi, A very easy solution is to just cable tie the power adapter on the tripod leg, so that it won't hang on the power plug. Have a nice day.


If that's the solution then the camera should came with zip ties included.

*I’m just so baffled about this design. In what kind of situations is this power adapter intended to be used?* It can’t recharge the batteries and can’t be used in run-and-gun situation. I believe that my case (shooting on tripod) is just the intended place to use power adapter.


----------

